
Is documentation essential or not, and what should we know about this topic? - larsroettig_dev
https://larsroettig.dev/how-to-write-proper-software-documentation/
======
larsroettig_dev
Why is Software Documentation underestimated? In my experience, most
developers underestimated the value of proper software documentation. Back in
the time as a junior developer, I also took every opportunity to avoid
documentation. So the documentation for certain features was the code and me.

Read more:

